# What are side effects of NITRO T3??



## Igor55 (Oct 31, 2005)

I am 17 years old looking fondly into bodybuilding, i currently am 6'4" weigh 205lbs, bench pressing 275. I am lookin to get at least 300-315lbs on bench as well as tone up my body and expand on other muscles. I tried creatine, it didnt work for me. i am lookin into Nitro T3. What are the side effects of it, i dont want my nuts to shrink or serious side effects that many steroids have. Any help is appreciated, email me at igorv2006@gmail.com ASAP cuz im thinkin about buying within 18hours. Thanks guys, leave post or email me, Ill try and check every so often for responses.


----------



## bballstud (Oct 31, 2005)

Yea bud i take it and there will be no side effects lol.. its no pro hormone it will just help u get into a deeper sleep and help boost your natural test. We are both very young we really dont need more test. i just take it to help me sleep more. look into cee creatine, also look into a multi vitm. and just eat eat eat eat..


----------



## footballmaniac (Oct 31, 2005)

I'll also will be picking up t3.


----------



## Igor55 (Oct 31, 2005)

Hmmm, i've read a lot into it and so far it's not looking too good, i dont want hair loss or "bitch tits" or any that shit, so you highly-knowledgable workout guys leave ur opinions. What side effects does Nitro T3 have?


----------



## bballstud (Nov 1, 2005)

dude im tellin u! ur not gonna get bitch tits and hair loss! if anything it will keep that from happening! rob come tell this guy please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## footballmaniac (Nov 1, 2005)

bball is right. Trib raises test levels naturally. You cant' get gyno from tribulus and the anti-estrogen in there would prevent it anyway. This is what I saw in a post a while back. Pretty sure it is correct.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 1, 2005)

Don't get it until you are completely informed on its affects, how it works, and its ingredients. Never dive in to something like that. Make sure you are informed first.
And these posts are NOT informative enough to go off of.  Do some searches, read some articles...17 is way too young to be taking prohormones and the like....
Figure it out first man.


----------



## footballmaniac (Nov 1, 2005)

He's not talking about taking prohormones. He's talking about taking natural testosterone boosters.


----------



## Igor55 (Nov 3, 2005)

I bought it, been taking it for past 2 days, i'll take it for a month see how it goes. but if anyone knows any side effects , please continue to post i know it has some sideeffects...everything does almost


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 3, 2005)

Igor55 said:
			
		

> I bought it, been taking it for past 2 days, i'll take it for a month see how it goes. but if anyone knows any side effects , please continue to post i know it has some sideeffects...everything does almost


 Man that shit made me impotent...


----------



## footballmaniac (Nov 4, 2005)

I know it has esrogen blockers and anti-aromatase in it. From what I've heard you'd have to kill you estrogen production completely to make you limp as a noodle. Take the recommended dosage and if your afraid just take half and see how that makes you feel.


----------



## Igor55 (Nov 9, 2005)

I've been taking it for about a week now, already seeing strenght gains, decline bench shot up to 315lbs from 305, 225x3 on incline from barly being able to do 2. Only thing is my weight has been shooting up fast. by fast i mean like 10lbs in a week.


----------



## SscottyS (Feb 9, 2007)

*headpain*

Hi I'm 19, I've been taking Nitro T3 for 4 days now and I've had a constant head pain. Could it be caused by the T3's?.
p.s. If a screwed this post up gimme a break i just joined.


----------



## 0pete9 (Feb 9, 2007)

man at 17 you have all the test you need and are still producing it, ur better off with a good multi and some CEE and arginine.


----------



## cswkeeper (May 9, 2008)

*Good stuff*

Hey man, ive been taking Nitro t3 for about 3 months, and the stuff is good. I havent had any bad side effects from it yet. This stuff will help you throw some weight on quick. Just make sure that your keeping a good diet!!!!!! Im a soccer player, and getting huge and massive just aint my thing, but its helping me gain weight quickly in muscle. so im gettin bigger by i do a lot of cardio to keep me slim. Id easily suggest it to anyone if gaining weight in muscle is what ur looking for. good luck everyone. hit me back up if u got any more questions on this. cswkeeper@yahoo.com


----------



## cswkeeper (May 9, 2008)

oh, and if ur that young, i really do suggest starting with small dosages. figure out whats gonna work for you. again, im a soccer player. so ive kept my dosages to a certain limit to make sure im not gaining to much weight.


----------

